# Is Steeper a Word?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Let's pretend Steeper is a word and i don't have one so i made myself a Steeper because in late afternoon, after my nap, i like a strong cup of coffee. Other than a cup of water about 190°F - 87.8° C, a couple of clothes pins and a Mr. coffee filter holding your favorite coffee, adjusted to taste, that's about it. Then i researched the subject but i already had this all _knowed-up_.:smile:
https://coffeegearx.com/how-long-to-steep-coffee/


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Love it, but, I bet it takes longer that way, in fact, I know it does. I should write an illustrated book on how to mess up your coffee and spill the grounds. Have you tried just a drip method?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Love it, but, I bet it takes longer that way, in fact, I know it does. I should write an illustrated book on how to mess up your coffee and spill the grounds. Have you tried just a drip method?


Please, Please, don't try confusing me.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is an easy one, although, the video goes on & on, imo. :biggrin2:
We had a Greek housekeeper who made Turkish coffee then told our fortunes with the dregs. It's stronger than Espresso ( as long as you aren't the one with the pacemaker)


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Please, Please, don't try confusing me.:vs_laugh:


My first inlaws would boil their coffee in the water. A touch of cold water would make the grounds sink to the bottom. The coffee was good, but I have never tried the method.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> My first inlaws would boil their coffee in the water. A touch of cold water would make the grounds sink to the bottom. The coffee was good, but I have never tried the method.



My dad did that after my mom died. He called it WWII style. (I think he meant the actual grunt style)


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Just a few cups 2-3 maybe? What about something like a tea ball?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> My dad did that after my mom died. He called it WWII style. (I think he meant the actual grunt style)


Just like the old western movies.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> Just like the old western movies.



This has almost 2 million views!:biggrin2:
But, my dad used a fry pan.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> This has almost 2 million views!:biggrin2:
> But, my dad used a fry pan.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UAoT21eqXI



Yeah just solder up the holes, what's a little lead poisoning between friends :biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have tried a lot of different ways to make a good cup of coffee. Now I make mine in a french press. I put 4 heaping spoons of medium dark Columbian coffee in my 4 cup french coffee press. I fill with cold water, place top on press and push the grounds down about 1/2 inch. I let it sit on the counter for 24 hours. I then press all the way down and there ya are. I usually drink about 4 cups of coffee a day now. I have cut down a lot, at one time I would drink over a whole pot of coffee myself a day.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Steeper is a word. Your roof is steeper than mine.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> I have tried a lot of different ways to make a good cup of coffee. Now I make mine in a french press. I put 4 heaping spoons of medium dark Columbian coffee in my 4 cup french coffee press. I fill with cold water, place top on press and push the grounds down about 1/2 inch. I let it sit on the counter for 24 hours. I then press all the way down and there ya are. I usually drink about 4 cups of coffee a day now. I have cut down a lot, at one time I would drink over a whole pot of coffee myself a day.



How about half decaf?:smile:
Did you see his gravy and biscuit making?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We use the french press as well...’he’ puts in four scoops of regular coffee grinds to
one scoop of Expresso coffee grinds. I like it even stronger, if it were up to me
I would put two scoops of Expresso, but I don’t make the coffee, he does!

Try it Senior, buy yourself a tin of Expresso...it’s wonderful for cappuccino
as well, but you’ll need a milk frother for cappuccino.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> How about half decaf?:smile:
> Did you see his gravy and biscuit making?


Regular coffee doesn't bother me, I will drink a cup not long before going to bed.

Aw man, now I need to make some biscuits and gravy this morning, gooooood stuff. lol

I have never had espresso coffee, I may give that a try but I don't like anything in my coffee, just black. I did drink some cajun coffee when I visited my sister in Louisiana, that stuff will stand the hair up on your head. It was pretty good after the first swallow though.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, Expresso is good! you run a little lemon peel around the cup, then throw the
peel into the cup after you pour the coffee...A dash 
of anisette ( optional) makes a great cup of coffee.

Senior, here’s a link to a french press; if you’re interested.
It makes 34 oz. of coffee...

https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Fre...ends+press+coffee+pot&qid=1589543568&sr=8-205

we also use a small french press to froth the milk...it cost about 10.00..

here’s a small one 12 oz ...we use a small one to froth the milk, as well
as making one cup of coffee.

https://www.amazon.com/RAINBEAN-Qua...arden&sprefix=french+press,garden,137&sr=1-51


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

This old memory bank seems to recall one of the major brands selling coffee bags a long time ago. Never seemed to catch on.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> This old memory bank seems to recall one of the major brands selling coffee bags a long time ago. Never seemed to catch on.



https://www.amazon.com/Taylors-Rich-Itailian-Coffee-Bags/dp/B071944WVX They're sold out!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, Expresso is good! you run a little lemon peel around the cup, then throw the
> peel into the cup after you pour the coffee...A dash
> of anisette ( optional) makes a great cup of coffee.
> 
> ...


I tried some of the anisette back in the early 60s when the ship I was on was in the Brooklyn Ship Yards, that is some pretty good stuff. NYC is an interesting place, different but interesting.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have an occasional cup of decaf. Caffeine makes me crazy. If I have caffeine and I come home, the Boss takes one look at me and knows I had caffeine. When I was a public school administrator, if I had a meeting with HR my secretary told me to have a cup of coffee before going.


----------

